# Trying to determine what I am looking for...



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

We have not had a puppy puppy since Old Bitch came along in 1999. After her arrival we solely adopted from rescue, usually seniors or issue dogs. With the unexpected death of Beast we adopted our current boy Mace at about a year old. He is a lovely dog, just about the easiest GSD I have ever had in my family. I often have to remind him he IS a GSD and not some lap dog or pretty blond woman. When Old White died not long ago I was sure Mace would be our last dog for a very long time. His twilight years will coincide with Boy and Girl heading off to college. I fantasize about world travel again at that time and see a break from dogs during that time period. Yet....I know I want another dog now...and think *maybe* a puppy. I am not sure though what I want to look for so cannot decide where to even begin to research.

I don't care about color, sex, anticipated size, etc I want a healthy dog as much as possible (ie I'd like to stack the deck in its favor- I have no misconceptions about all the problems that might occur even in the best breeding program). I'd like a solid temperament as much as possible (again stack in the favor, blah, blah). The usual base of a wish list I think...but then beyond that I am not sure! 

I miss Beast terribly. I don't think it was just his wonderful being that I miss (though he is missed), but it is something about his characteristics that I miss living with and *think* I would like to recreate. He was incredibly intelligent. He was an intense personality. He was a challenge. I remember the first trainer we took him to, when I mentioned how everything I'd learned from the previous 5 shepherds seemed not to be transferable to this one, telling me that I may have had Cadillacs before but now I had a Ferrari. I did not know just how right he was. Beast was a lifestyle. He was a sweet dog and a danger all rolled into one. Every moment was work and you could never never stop or you would lose. He was low energy and high at the same time. He was unpredictable (you never knew what next thing his intelligence would bring your way) yet the most reliable dog at the same time. I miss all of that....yet, I don't (boy is Mace a whole lot less work!!!). I think I want this type again...but maybe I am spoiled and lazy now, and maybe another like Mace would be so much easier...

I want the dog for me, for Boy and also for Mace who would thrive with a companion with whom he could play, wrestle, etc. Since Mace is an important part of the equation, I wonder if a Beast type would be too much for our eternal puppy, not the brightest match in the book boy?

So...help! What sort of dog personalities do you have living together? Any thoughts on how the current boy should influence my search? Any feedback on the type I should be investigating? Anything I should consider that maybe I am not/forgetting?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I understand I havent had a puppy since 200 when Daisy came to us at almost 9 weks old. Daisy was so attuned to her people smart to the point of scary but hard headed ,correction really didnt change her mind re what she wanted. She was a guardian ,a thief extrordinaire and a problem solver . protective loved those who she saw as her people . She was 39 months old when we got Lucky. Lucky is a sweet lower drive Forrest Gump. Handsome ,sweet ,ball crazy and pretty compliant. The two worked well. Daisy was smaller but would grab a ball and walk past Lucky when she wanted his chewie. Lucky would follow her drop the chewie to get his ball. Daisy would take the chewie and hide it for later. Two hours later Lucky would sit at the closet door where the chews were kept cause he just figured out his chew was gone. I like a boy and agirl shepherd together. I think Daisy and Lucky worked well as two dog family because they were opposite. I currently have Forrest (Lucky) and Chevy, who is cantankerous and mouthy and Thinder who despite what the vet says is hard of hearing . Neither has had any training. The mixture is not terrible but three all on the not terribly bright side makes their needs all the same and that make it hard. Daisy's needs were always alittle different then Lucky's and that made things easier to manage. I dont have alot of experience but that's my take on building the pack. I loved your Beast and Boy stories. Those will be enornmous pawprints to fill.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 2 males, they are different breeds, they get along really well, they are really similar but then again they are not. My GSD is super smart, catches on quick, easy to train, wants to please me and does things that I ask him to do even when he is unsure or afraid. He is what I want/need him to be at the time. He can lay around and do nothing all day long or he can run at the beach and swim for 2-3 hours.

My Dalmatian is smart but he's still a puppy so he's kind of dumb too, lol. He needs to run around and play everyday. He is actually really well behaved and a joy to be around but I look forward to him maturing and having a better attention span, lol. I think my GSD's calm, well behaved manor and laid back energy rubbed off on my Dal puppy.

Maybe you should look for a medium energy, medium drive dog, maybe a female, maybe a older puppy like 6 months-2 years of age.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There are lots of fantastic puppies in rescue. And a reputable rescue will help you find a good match for your current dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sent a pm


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a lot of guilt about not only not looking at a rescue, but at looking at a puppy rather than an older dog... I really miss Beast, but I am not looking to replace him. I just realize that there are some things about him that I really enjoyed that may be traits that are particular to a type of Shepherd. Then again I think about how hard he was and wonder if I am insane. Thinking about replicating those traits seems like asking for someone to drill another hole in my head!

We LOVE Mace. He is an awesome, awesome boy. He is just very different trait wise. He is a great family dog. He learns well. He blends in easily. He is dominated by cats  Perfect match for us in so many ways....

I had a dream recently that I scanned Beast's pedigree at the supermarket and the machine popped out a puppy with the same lineage. I was a really weird dream....

I wish could figure out what I want! Beast like or Mace like....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I may have misunderstood your post. I think a lot of people here have both rescue and a breeders dog that they raised from a puppy. I miss Daisy still even though I love my three as I miss that aspect of our relationship that came from her being w/us asa puppy. Whatever you decide is the right thing.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

no you did not  I appreciated your post. I was, I think, reacting to Ruth- who suggested rescue. I tapped into my guilt that is not at all below the surface about considering a puppy and from a breeder at that  I really appreciated your response as it articulated a few of my concerns (and I like forest gump label as opposed to the slightly brighter than a box of rocks phrasing that sometimes comes to my mind). Old Bitch was from a breeder- all the rest were rescues, mostly older. They all lived together at some point overlapping (except Mace). They were all very different from Beast and from Mace who are opposite ends of the spectrum. 

I think reading your post helped me see that a combo of a Beast and Mace like what you lived with is not necessarily an automatic recipe for disaster.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

My Cody sounded like Beast and Daisy! He was reliable, but had his unpredictable side! Very smart, played games, like Id go to let them in, knock on the door first and he'd scratch back! Lay down at night and "sigh" and he would "sigh" back! He was such a Velcro/lover dog!loved to be in charge! Smart but harder to handle at times! Crazy how they steal our hearts the most! Now that both my gsds are gone we only have hooch, a pitbull. I love him, but terribly miss the personalities of my gsds. They just have such different attitude, presence, and way of play, just so different! I have been reading about and looking at breeder sites on rough coat collies, they have traits similar to a shepherd. I thought about a female collie, then get my male shepherd. I want to get puppies too, I just loved that bond, and all the growing stages. I hesitate right now because hooch is very good, loves people, but is an attention hound, and doesn't like dogs to get in his. He doesn't play like the shepherds did, and watching videos on collies, they play very similar to shepherds. A puppy would be in his face. And the part of becoming kinda lazy! Hooch is like having a stuffed animal sometimes! Very easy dog by himself! Then I think I should just wait till I retire in a few mores years to get my pups! It's hard to decide!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dogsnkiddos said:


> I have a lot of guilt about not only not looking at a rescue,


I said this in the PM to you and I'll say it again. 

Do NOT feel guilty about not rescuing if that is what you choose to do. All of your dogs have been rescues, you've fostered, you've adopted from shelters.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Not to say I did not appreciate Ruth's post either  Just being transparent with my thoughts 
Michelle asked...and I have posted before about Beast's pedigree:
here are his parents:
father: Leo Von Erlenbusch Leo vom Erlenbusch
mother: Hope Von Staalhamer Hope Von Staalhamer
There are a bunch of big names in his background (does not mean much to this novice, but others seem to take something from it)


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I said this in the PM to you and I'll say it again.
> 
> Do NOT feel guilty about not rescuing if that is what you choose to do. All of your dogs have been rescues, you've fostered, you've adopted from shelters.


Not only that, but when you support a responsible breeder, you are often helping rescue dogs as well... by not helping some BYB keep breeding dogs that will wind up in shelters, by supporting the good breeders who almost all seem to have a hand in rescue, and so on. So any people out there who try to make you feel guilty (including yourself) can just shush about it!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Some breeders have older puppies that are available, an older puppy can give you a better idea of their temperment and energy level. You can meet the puppy and see if it's what you are looking for.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Funny, reading your post made me think I wish we were friends in real life. So much about you I totally adore. 

Mace is your Caddy. You think you might like another Ferrari. There is something about the challenge of a Ferrari that just can't be explained away. 

Hondo is my Cadillac. Lonestar, my Ferrari. I will say having a Cadillac does help keep the Ferrari within the speed limit when you just don't have anything left to give. Having the Ferrari provides an everyday challenge. But having the Cadillac gives you a chance to breath.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't listen to Lilie! 

She has a crack puppy not a Ferrari, she's on crack for having him, don't do drugs, lol! :laugh:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh and last night my Dalmatian made sure to remind me that he is a Dalmatian and not a laid back GSD. He had all kinds of crazy energy yesterday, he was non stop last night between running around in the yard and running back and forth in the house. Then he would stop to chew on a toy for a little while and then get back up and run around the house again. He's amusing, my GSD and I like to watch him go crazy while we chill on the couch. LOL


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Don't listen to Lilie!
> 
> She has a crack puppy not a Ferrari, she's on crack for having him, don't do drugs, lol! :laugh:


Shhh....LOL!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I was reading some posts I made about Beast when he first came into our lives- I think I'd forgotten the intensity, especially when he first arrived. On crack might have been an upgrade  At one point he exhibited this OCD behavior. We took him to UPenn and they told us we could do meds which would be rotated every 6 months as he developed immunity and then put him down in 2 years when we ran out of options (this for a not yet year old dog!). We had a relationship with Dr Dodman at Tufts and did some phone consultations and behavior mods he suggested- but people here brought a lot of understanding of his behaviors as related to that ferrari status. It made all the difference to us and him- we were able to better meet his needs and that OCD stuff went away (no meds!!!). It was funny to read where we started since corrections of things we struggled with just became a part of life.

This thread has been good- I think maybe, *maybe* I AM looking for another in the Beast vein. (ugh...or am i too lazy?!)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm on something like the 10th or 11th dog in my adult life - some have been puppies, four have been from a breeder. Every one has taught me something new. The current puppy wants to know if old women can learn new tricks. We'll find out. 

Good luck and be careful what you ask for.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I dont know that any of mine were Cadillac or Ferrari's however Daisy's need to run the show was a battle we fought until she was five and periodically up until she nine or ten . That aside Im trying to figure out the same thing do I want smart and drivery w/ an off switch or do I want more of a lower energy and maybe more Gump like w/ better nerves? If Im picking a car to represent Daisy was Chevy Supersport,lots of noise and muscle but lousy gas milage. Chevy and Thunder are chevy cavaliers(very dependable) and Lucky is probably a SUV. I think if I had been on the Forum when Daisy was a young dog and I read my posts I'd probably be thinking cats!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

This will be number 7 for me- my lucky number. This is the first time cats have out numbered dogs or that we have had just ONE dog in my adult life. I am pretty sure I cannot learn new tricks- but lucky for me Boy and Girl have a lot of energy and can help out

So...if I am looking for Beast like model, any suggestions (dog world wording please so I become educated) on the traits I want to be looking for? I.e. when I ask questions of breeders what sorts of terms should I use so I am effectively communicating what I am actually looking for?


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

BTW I think all GSDs are cadillacs  That's the standard issue model for such an awesome dog!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would just describe exactly what Beast was like.  Why don't you spend the summer visiting Schutzhund clubs to watch the dogs. You might find exactly what you want at one and then you can follow up with the breeders.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

You are still assuming I KNOW what I am looking for- you clearly are ignoring that I am insane. I mean who in their right mind invites in that chaos when their home is so peaceful?!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dogsnkiddos said:


> You are still assuming I KNOW what I am looking for- you clearly are ignoring that I am insane. I mean who in their right mind invites in that chaos when their home is so peaceful?!


Me!!!! I do!!!! lol

You'll figure out what you are looking for by meeting and watching the dogs!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

So I joined a FB group you linked me to Michelle. I saw a video with snippets from the wusv in Philly in October. I did not get to go as I had to take 130 girls camping that weekend (did I ever mention I HATE camping?!) I looked at some video I made at an even Boy and I attended a few years back. I think I know what I want.....seeing that intensity and drive and remembering how hard it is to live with.... I know


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Now where are you going to find it?


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I have had good pm suggestions from several people- and back when I wanted a match for Beast just before he fell ill and died I had some strong suggestions as well. Maybe the kids and i need to take some road trips


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah yeah! Come North!!!


----------

